# فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!



## سيزار (2 أغسطس 2008)

تقرف بس حبيت اوريكم 







[IM








ايه رايكم تمام ولا ناقص سكر هههههههههههه

منقول

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...ml+الصراصير+وحقيقتها&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=eg​
المقادير

1- كيلو صراصير من اى بلاليع من جنب البيت بس تكون البلاعه رطبه حبتين لضمان الجوده
2- خلاط سريع حوالى 2000 لفه فى الدقيقه عشان تكسير عظم الصراصير
3-شويه ميه معدنيه اد 1/4 لتر مع شويه سكر حسب المزاق
طريقه العمل
كما ب الصور 
وب الهنا والشفا 

يع يع يع يع


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أغسطس 2008)

لا الصراحة تمااااااام علي الاخر

ده انا مرة كنت بشيل صارصار ميت في الجاروف كنت هاارجع من القرف .. ايه الناس دي

بس عماتا مش غريبة عليهم ماهما بياكلو الصراصير ههههه

شكرا يا سيراز علي الموضوع الغريب ده


----------



## OKHOWA (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

ههههههههه
شيء عجيب شكرا  اخي​


----------



## totty (3 أغسطس 2008)

​:sha::01964E~163::big62::t36::big74::017165~155::186fx::010105~332:

*يع يع يع يع يع يع​*


----------



## سيزار (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



coptic man قال:


> لا الصراحة تمااااااام علي الاخر
> 
> ده انا مرة كنت بشيل صارصار ميت في الجاروف كنت هاارجع من القرف .. ايه الناس دي
> 
> ...



***************************

ميرسى يا كوبتك بس انت قلبك خفيف قوى ياااااااااااااه .. بس بصراحه عندك حق الموضوع صعب قوى 
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## سيزار (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



okhowa قال:


> ههههههههه
> شيء عجيب شكرا  اخي​



******************

هههههههههههههههههههه

يما هنشوف كل ما نعيش اكتر اصبر دا لسه فى كتيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيزار (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



totty قال:


> ​:sha::01964e~163::big62::t36::big74::017165~155::186fx::010105~332:
> 
> *يع يع يع يع يع يع​*



***************

ههههههههههه 
قرفتى يا قمر اخص على الموضوع دا وحش خالص بخ بخ


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

[/size*شفت الصور موضوع حلو خالص لكن     للاسف المقادير اللى كتبتها غلط*]


----------



## red_pansy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*


*لحظة هاروح ارجع واجى اكتب الرد  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ياجماعة ما يمكن اكتشفوا بروتين هام فى الصراصير ولا فيتامينات نادرة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*كدة انا مش هاكل لمدة اسبوووووووووووووووع اللة يسامحك :t36:*​


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

*



			2- خلاط سريع حوالى 2000 لفه فى الدقيقه عشان تكسير عظم الصراصير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يكسر عضمك يا بعيد وجعك بطننا
ايه القرف ده يا مصيبة:11azy:*


----------



## جيلان (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

*


سيزار قال:



			***************************

ميرسى يا كوبتك بس انت قلبك خفيف قوى ياااااااااااااه .. بس بصراحه عندك حق الموضوع صعب قوى 
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى
انت كمان مستغرب من رد الفعل
ليك عين تتكلم:11azy:
الحق نفسك وشيل الى انت عملته ده بدل ما نلم بعض ونعملك عصير يا واد انت*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

يعععععععععع شنو هالقرف؟؟؟


----------



## سيزار (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

نورتى يا جيلان ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مش مصتصعب ولا حاجه دى حاجه بسيطه


----------



## سيزار (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> يعععععععععع شنو هالقرف؟؟؟



**************************

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكل سيزار بياكله كل يوم صرصارين علي الريق :new6:


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## جيلان (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

*


coptic man قال:



شكل سيزار بياكله كل يوم صرصارين علي الريق :new6:

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو ده بتاع روقان
مش شايف الكمية الى فى الصور
ده بيعزبهم*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*

ههههههههههه تعيش لنا مواضيعك يا سيزار باشا 

بس على فكرة بقى...

مقاديرك غلط خالص خالص قولتلى لييييييه ؟ ههههههه

لان ده مش شكل صراصير بلعات دى شكلها صراصير متربية على الغالى يا ناس هههههه

بس هى مش لو اتحطت فى سندوتش هتبقى احسن من الشرب بردوا 

الناس دى مش بتفهم صحيح هههههههههه

تعيش و....... يا سيزو  هههههه​


----------



## kokielpop (4 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع عجيب من الدرجة السابعة ​*


----------



## سيزار (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



coptic man قال:


> شكل سيزار بياكله كل يوم صرصارين علي الريق :new6:



************************

هههههههههههههههههه

باكول خمسه كل يوم تحب اوصفلك طعمهم يا كوبتك .........ههههههههههه ... ما قولكش لذيذ بشكل ولا طعم الا ستكوزا


----------



## سيزار (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!!!​



************************

وماله برضه وجودك اسعدنا


----------



## سيزار (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه تعيش لنا مواضيعك يا سيزار باشا
> 
> بس على فكرة بقى...
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبك قوى الموضع ايون ما تصدقى جنازه وتشبعى فيها ( ....)  .. يلا مرمر غلبانه ..

ميرسى على الرد وشكرا على المرور


----------



## سيزار (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



kokielpop قال:


> *موضوع عجيب من الدرجة السابعة ​*



-------------------

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا بقولك شرفت ودا رد من الدرجه الاولى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 أغسطس 2008)

*يا سلام بأى لو  معاها صراصير مقلية؟ أو كفتة دود باشا، أو فرقع لوز متحمص، أو براغيت بالنمل، و الحلو.......... فارجلاسيه، تبقى وجبة غذائية متكاملة :941hf:*


----------



## محاور_مسلم (4 أغسطس 2008)

*لو أنها مسلمة لم تشربها !!
لا أقصد بأنها نصرانية لكن ربما تكون يهودية :d​*


----------



## سيزار (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



محاور_مسلم قال:


> *لو أنها مسلمة لم تشربها !!
> لا أقصد بأنها نصرانية لكن ربما تكون يهودية :d​*



**********************

اخى العزيز انت شرفت الموضوع حقيقى بس ليا عتاب

حتى فى التفاهات والهزار والضحك والترفيه بقى فى مسيحى ومسلم ويهودى ...

ينفع كدا تقلل من شأن دينك وتقول لو مسلمه ماكنتش شربته .. ايش ضمنك صحه الموضوع اصلا عشان تاخد نتيجه واجابه سريعه وتقول مثل هذا الرد

اقولك نعم نسمع ونعمل دون ان نفكر وهو تقليد مسلم بيه منذ تاريخ القدم


----------



## سيزار (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *يا سلام بأى لو  معاها صراصير مقلية؟ أو كفتة دود باشا، أو فرقع لوز متحمص، أو براغيت بالنمل، و الحلو.......... فارجلاسيه، تبقى وجبة غذائية متكاملة :941hf:*



------------------------

بشكرك يا قمر بس امتا العزومه الجامده دى
وانا اول المدعوين ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (16 أغسطس 2008)

يعععععععععععععععععععع
ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا على القرف ده
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



ميريام عادل قال:


> يعععععععععععععععععععع
> ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا على القرف ده
> هههههههههههههههه



************************

وماله برضه وجودك اسعدنا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*بعد اذنك يا سيزر
انا اقتبست الصور بتاعتك
هنا
شكرا لك
*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54342&page=9​


----------



## asalya (17 أغسطس 2008)

يعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع انا كدة مش هشرب لمدة سنتين


----------



## سيزار (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



yerigagarin قال:


> *بعد اذنك يا سيزر
> انا اقتبست الصور بتاعتك
> هنا
> شكرا لك
> ...



********************

ولا يهمك يا يورى انت شرفت يا عمنا وبعدين هقولك شىء ما يغلاشى الموضوع كله عشان خطرك انت بتتكلم فى ايه بس

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتاه تشرب ... عصير الصراصير وب الصور كمان !!!*



asalya قال:


> يعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع انا كدة مش هشرب لمدة سنتين



*****************

دا بسيط خالص امال لو شوفتى عصيررررررررررر الدود الاسود الملولو جامد


----------

